

Ask HN: How you test for different versions of IE on a mac? - wtpiu

I haven&#x27;t been able to determine a definitive &#x2F; outstanding service that lets you test your site in several versions of IE on a mac (now that IE is discontinued)... how do people usually do this?
======
shdon
The actual IE for Mac has died long ago and was barely related to IE for
Windows anyway. If you mean current versions, try something like Saucelabs
interactive sessions. They offer many different OS/browser combinations in VMs
and even their free offering is plenty for light use.
[https://www.saucelabs.com/](https://www.saucelabs.com/) for more...

In more limited form, Microsoft have their own freely downloadable VMs for
certain versions of IE, though there are some tricky licensing issues, the VMs
expire, and it's all quite cumbersome.
[http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyId=...](http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyId=21EABB90-958F-4B64-B5F1-73D0A413C8EF)

For really basic tests, there's also the IE net renderer at
[http://ipinfo.info/netrenderer/](http://ipinfo.info/netrenderer/)

------
charlesportwood
If you're looking for a service, Browser Stack
([http://www.browserstack.com/](http://www.browserstack.com/)) gets the job
done.

Microsoft also offers free VMs for testing IE at modern.ie
([http://www.modern.ie/en-us/virtualization-tools](http://www.modern.ie/en-
us/virtualization-tools)) for Virtualbox, Parallels, and VMWare. They have 9
or so images for testing IE, ranging from IE6 on Windows XP, to IE11 on
Windows 8.1.

------
defied
We run [http://testingbot.com](http://testingbot.com) which provides just
that: online browser testing. In your case, just go to our website, sign up
for a free account and run any IE/Firefox/Chrome version straight from your
mac. Please let me know what you think, we appreciate any feedback!

